# Share Your Frustration About Having Nothing To Do on Halloween



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, it used to be like that when I lived in Mi, but I have to see what it's like at my new house. But yeh, it sucks when you are like the only person who likes Halloween, so you feel kind of lonely, but traveling outside of your local area can let you find some amazing things. Still, the Halloween season comforts me in some of those situations, because they are not all the time. Like at Halloween stores, people look at stuff, and buy it, and even though they get stuff, it makes you feel like you are one of few people who are passionate about it.


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

i would rather spend Halloween all alone than with a bunch of jerks who use the holiday to dress up like a tramp and/or get drunk or high or just to party. i have been alone plenty of times on Halloween and the mere fact that it is Halloween, and the month/time leading up to it gives me happiness and comfort. even when i have been out on Halloween for whatever reason, i always come home and light a carved jack-o-lantern on the porch before i hit the sheets like a one last time thing just to honor the day of Oct. 31st. i do it also if i have been home alone all night.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Zombiebxrs said:


> i would rather spend Halloween all alone than with a bunch of jerks who use the holiday to dress up like a tramp and/or get drunk or high or just to party.


Well, I agree with that, which is why I mentioned in my original post not wanting to waste your Halloween at a bar with drunk people. I don't mind being alone (although I would _rather _spend it with like-minded people, being alone is better than with the sort of people you mentioned), but I don't want to spend the whole thing at home listening to music because I do that everyday. I want to CELEBRATE Halloween.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep. We only have one haunted house now(the other, BETTER one moved, of course) we have a corn maze with a bunch of douchebag teenagers(the scarecrow we walked by was texting), and we have a couple of "fall" festivals, but they're really just craft fairs with nothing to do with fall except for the time of the year they're held.

Other than that, what little it is, we've got nothing. 

Memphis sucks.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Well this is off topic a little bit but I would like to share my Halloween frustration, we all know how Halloween is the greatest holiday. so every year I go all out in the month of Oct. I have a party the weekend before Halloween and decorate the outside and inside of my house..... with my wife not caring about the holiday (which sucks) but on Halloween night my wife drags me to my brothers house to take the kids trick/treating in his neighborhood. leaving all of my displays unplugged and left alone. It's like I do all of this for nothing every year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

acfink said:


> .....with my wife not caring about the holiday (which sucks) but on Halloween night my wife drags me to my brothers house to take the kids trick/treating in his neighborhood. leaving all of my displays unplugged and left alone. It's like I do all of this for nothing every year.


That is terrible, acfink. Sorry. I couldn't put up with that. I definitely give you credit.


I really don't have many friends, and none of them are anywhere near as into Halloween as I am, so that makes it difficult to find someone to go places with. I love haunted houses and hayrides, but I won't go by myself. Heck, I'd gladly attend a costume party if I had somebody to accompany me; I love dressing up, anyhow, and that is a great excuse

I used to have friends come over when I was younger for a Halloween party, but I've lost touch with/dropped many of them over the years. If I were to host a party and had a large enough place, I would love to invite the members of this fabulous forum

I'm another who isn't keen on bars. I have quite a bit of patience most times, but if anyone pushes me enough, look out I'd rather be home passing out candy to TOTers than dealing with a bunch of trash.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, if you're looking specifically at the 31st...then I can't offer much help. All the folks I know that love Halloween have their own haunts to take care of. We do have some quality professional haunts in the area and the standard parties at the bars and fall festivals trying to avoid the evil of Halloween.

We also have a Halloween 1/2 Marathon the Saturday before, and Undead Race (5K) where the Humans get a 2 minute headstart on the Zombies. There's also have a Zombie Prom for Juvenile Diabetes in September and then Thriller, a Halloween themed dance performance (really ggod stuff) by the local dance company plays throughout October.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> That is terrible, acfink. Sorry. I couldn't put up with that. I definitely give you credit.


Seconded, except I don't give ya credit for taking that. Just because the Mrs doesn't like Halloween, doesn't mean she can't support you for a night. That's probably why I remain single


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

acfink said:


> Well this is off topic a little bit but I would like to share my Halloween frustration, we all know how Halloween is the greatest holiday. so every year I go all out in the month of Oct. I have a party the weekend before Halloween and decorate the outside and inside of my house..... with my wife not caring about the holiday (which sucks) but on Halloween night my wife drags me to my brothers house to take the kids trick/treating in his neighborhood. leaving all of my displays unplugged and left alone. It's like I do all of this for nothing every year.


I'm glad you at least get to have the party and decorate... But personally, if I were you, I would tell the wife that she's taking the kids trick-or-treating by herself because I'm staying home to do my own thing whether she likes it or not. You can always spend time with the children when they get home, if you're worried they'll feel neglected because you don't want to come with them.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

*raises hand* 

Parties - I don't know anyone. I have 0 friends so no party for me unless I crash one.

Real (claimed to be) haunted house - None in my area. I'd have to go outside my city to find one.

Haunted attraction - See above ^

Give candy - No kids or at least none that are allowed to trick or treat. Or maybe they go other places to get candy.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I feel sorry for anyone stuck with nothing to do on Halloween. It has happened to me, more than once! More than twice! And, yeah, I try to avoid it, but when it turns out that way, I try to have some movies on hand, and some candy, and I am prepared just in case someone does show up. One year it rained out here, real bad, and *the whole town didn't have Halloween,* really. Serious. It was raining cats and dogs. I drove over to a friend's place and we watched a couple of stupid monster movies and ate candy corn, and I was grateful for that, but it was still oh so depressing. But what are ya gonna do? 

Cheer up and join the Secret Reaper exchange this year! Your Halloween buddies will brighten your fall with special treats!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

you know iam am glad you made this thread, I will admit that most of my halloween fun has been at bars or clubs, normally it's one I work at ither bartending or bouncing.. so through out the years I always just dressed up and went to the clubs with friends, but to be honost I really feel that I am missing out on the real fun of halloween. each year I stress on not having enough "Halloweenie freinds" who share the most joy and excitment of the holiday like I do, I wish everyone on this board threw one big party! cause then i would know I would be doing something fun with people who really cared.. also I wish there was more halloween house partys.. last year me and wife didint get invited to 1 =[ and we love it more than any one I can think of... more activitys would be fun as well, but what..??


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

A Halloween Forum party would certainly be entertaining, I'm sure. 

This year I'm planning to go on a ghost tour, which is interesting at least. But I went on the same tour in 2009, and it will probably be exactly the same this year, so I'd like to have something else to do, as well. I don't want to run that tour into the ground.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

any one from southern ca.?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Why not an online Halloween forum party? We could all have the AMC monster fest in the background, chatting about the movie, any t-o-t that show up, what we did this season. share photos, etc...


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

acfink said:


> Well this is off topic a little bit but I would like to share my Halloween frustration, we all know how Halloween is the greatest holiday. so every year I go all out in the month of Oct. I have a party the weekend before Halloween and decorate the outside and inside of my house..... with my wife not caring about the holiday (which sucks) but on Halloween night my wife drags me to my brothers house to take the kids trick/treating in his neighborhood. leaving all of my displays unplugged and left alone. It's like I do all of this for nothing every year.


I was sad to see this quote and the responses it gets....... yes it's Halloween night and you made a huge display (which I might add I do every year, but you do at least have a party where you get to have people enjoy it, and I'm betting you plug it in when you get back from Trick or Treating for a bit. I think your wife expecting you to go with her and the kids is important. One of these days you will turn around, they won't be little anymore, and you'll have all the Halloween's you want to sit home to give out candy. I have 4 kids and the youngest is 9, so I don't have many years left to pass on the love of Halloween for the next generation; which incidentally is why the Halloween industry is still going. One day you'll look back on the time you spent trick or treating and appreciate it. Try to enjoy it now while you are in the moment.

*edited because I'm a noob and apparently I can't spell or use grammar early in the morning.


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Spiderqueen, where are you from? YOur welcome to come to my yard/home haunt, hehe, I could use the help. 8)

--Tony


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i do a haunt for the tot every year, so i am so busy throwing that together through the month i don't have a lot of down time. but i would love to some year have the time to do more. we drive a couple of hours to go to spooky world some years, that is a blast. 2 years ago i tried to do the cemetary ghost tour, it was booked. there are also 3 other things i would like to do if i could get in. they were booked too. 1 is a night you can spend in a mansion and investigate like you're a ghost hunter, 2 is a walk through a haunted neighborhood, and the third is ride the mystic lake boat while they tell ghost stories. i don't drink, but i like going to bars. i like all the dancing and crazieness. if i had the time, i would dress up and go to a costume contest, that would be real fun. one year i read in the paper a couple were getting married, and they were requesting their guests dress up, i would have so liked to have gone to that wedding, dressed up, who would have known i didn't know them. heck, they would have gotten another present. but i had to work, RATS. i belong to a doll club, maybe you could start a halloween club in your area. or maybe you could see if there is a group doing a charity that could use the extra help. ooh, and one of the forum members from here does a haunt and it's close by, i have thought of checking that out. another thing that could be fun would be to drive around and look at decorations. or see if people from this forum are close by and have a haunt you could check out. hope you have an extra fun halloween this year.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I got married on Halloween and all of my guests dressed up. It was huge fun. 
There are a few things to do around here. We have several pumpkin farms where you can take tours etc, and also some apple tree farms where you can go watch them press the cider... all are nice to spend a fall day doing. I also live fairly close to the Bell witch cave so they always offer things for Halloween season. We have several haunted houses around town including a huge one ran by BWC (Bikers who care) which is a very community active motorcycle group in our town that makes huge contributions to the community here. I believe there are ghost walking tours here, and one day I hope to take one of those as well. We also have Dunbar cave here in town and they have in the past done lantern tours, but I don't know if they will be doing that now that they have found bats in the cave with White Nose Syndrome and have suspended the normal tours for a while now. 

I'm sorry to hear you don't have much to do where you live. I've always wanted to move to a town that specializes in Halloween so I don't feel like the only one who goes crazy decorating (not that my decorating can compare to most people's on here).


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Hoopah1972 said:


> Spiderqueen, where are you from? YOur welcome to come to my yard/home haunt, hehe, I could use the help. 8)
> 
> --Tony


Heh, I doubt I live anywhere near you. What sort of haunt are you having, just out of curiosity? From what I've read online, there used to be a haunted house nearby that I hoped would need an actress or something, but they stopped having it.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> i do a haunt for the tot every year, so i am so busy throwing that together through the month i don't have a lot of down time. but i would love to some year have the time to do more. we drive a couple of hours to go to spooky world some years, that is a blast. 2 years ago i tried to do the cemetary ghost tour, it was booked. there are also 3 other things i would like to do if i could get in. they were booked too. 1 is a night you can spend in a mansion and investigate like you're a ghost hunter, 2 is a walk through a haunted neighborhood, and the third is ride the mystic lake boat while they tell ghost stories. i don't drink, but i like going to bars. i like all the dancing and crazieness. if i had the time, i would dress up and go to a costume contest, that would be real fun. one year i read in the paper a couple were getting married, and they were requesting their guests dress up, i would have so liked to have gone to that wedding, dressed up, who would have known i didn't know them. heck, they would have gotten another present. but i had to work, RATS. i belong to a doll club, maybe you could start a halloween club in your area. or maybe you could see if there is a group doing a charity that could use the extra help. ooh, and one of the forum members from here does a haunt and it's close by, i have thought of checking that out. another thing that could be fun would be to drive around and look at decorations. or see if people from this forum are close by and have a haunt you could check out. hope you have an extra fun halloween this year.


Sounds like you have a lot of fun options, Hallo. I wouldn't have minded crashing that Halloween wedding myself! 

None of those options really exist around here, unfortunately (believe me, I've looked). And I doubt there are enough interested people for me start any sort of local group, although it could definitely be something to think about. Weather permitting, though, I am planning to take a long walk on Halloween to look at people's decorations and see the trick-or-treaters heading out. I did this in 2009 and it made me feel more like it was actually Halloween to the rest of the world too, rather than just in my head! So my plan for this year is basically the same thing I did two years ago, which is better than last year, but I would still like something different instead of doing the same thing over and over. Last year I just stayed at home - although I was all dressed up and the entrance to my house was completely decorated with a Midnight Syndicate CD on pause so I was prepared for trick-or-treaters, no one came to the door, so again it felt like Halloween was only in my head (which it is all year, so there was nothing special about it).


----------



## Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2011)

I travel to where clebration begins, Also carve out some classic jack o lanterns with candle in them and set them out on the porch. We use to have trick or treaters but the dont seem to dress up as they should or be the right age they look like seniors in high school or sumthin. I woudnt mind giving out candy to older high scool kids if they could at least put a custome on. instead they were regular clothes or lil face paint, or a $1 or $2 halloween mask from walmart. So my wife and I had enuff and decide to still decorate our place but on the 31st we travel to celebration in Florida for the Halloween event and last year we went to hunters creek and they had a awesome house with a skelton band playing classic music and the moved and everything something you would see on tv or sumthin. Also had a swamp man doing his on thing out in the road and sidewalk scareing kids and even adults it was so fun they had a lot more might go there again this year. But if you decide to stay home then you can still have fun. Grab some sweets and dim the lights carve out a pumpkin and watch some spooky movies. You could just find your self having a great time.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

If your going to stay home, might as well watch football or 2 1/2 men. No sense making yourself miserable watching movies and knowing you're missing out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Zombiebxrs said:


> i would rather spend Halloween all alone than with a bunch of jerks who use the holiday to dress up like a tramp and/or get drunk or high or just to party. i have been alone plenty of times on Halloween and the mere fact that it is Halloween, and the month/time leading up to it gives me happiness and comfort. even when i have been out on Halloween for whatever reason, i always come home and light a carved jack-o-lantern on the porch before i hit the sheets like a one last time thing just to honor the day of Oct. 31st. i do it also if i have been home alone all night.


 Me too! I don't really care what people do to celebrate...to each his own, etc.
But when women dress so inappropriately around so many small kids, and parents just get drunk instead of enjoying such a great holiday with their Family?
I like to enjoy adult beverages on Halloween. In fact, I always sip a delicious adult beverage responsibly in between TOTs.
I can't imagine people getting drunk or high to enjoy Easter or Christmas. It amazes me that Halloween has been made into such a drinking to get drunk and hook up holiday. I guess the costumes make people feel like they aren't themselves and lower their inhibitions.
There are so many GREAT things about Halloween! I had to live in a temporary home last Halloween.( Spouse in military and changing duty station.) We got here 31 October. Walmart, Lowes, etc- no pumpkins! So we bought the only gourds left, carved them, put tealights in them. The looked great. We went to a haunted house run by single Soldiers, and it was awesome. The we came home and watched Mike Meyers work his mojo while eating candy. Not the greatest, but still good.
Halloween is awesome, and sadly people are becoming so isolated or stingy, it feels like few people even participate. So many parents just leave their home to avoid TOTs. Or close their doors, lower their shades, and turn off their lights. Geez, and they think WE are the STRANGE ones!?


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

I did not know that Halloween had become a 'drinking to get drunk and hook up holiday'!!!   I have been married too long. LOL

Actually, H'ween was a 'drinking to get drunk and hook up holiday' when I was young... 175 years ago.   Dang, I miss those days.  j/k


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

i grew up with a family that loves Halloween and thats why I have the passion I do for it today. my familys house was the one that all the kiddies in the town knew they had to hit up on TOT night because we had the best decorations and candy! but i grew up and moved to Indianapolis and discovered not everyone shares the love for the holiday like i do. to use it as an excuse to get tramped up and drunk seems like such a waste. i lived in gated apt community so there arent many TOT'ers and none of my friends like haunted houses or getting dressed up. in fact they're just not crazy about Halloween in general so the idea of throwing a party is out of the question. 

but this year, i refuse to settle for the same. i have plans to hit up some haunted attractions that are out of state every weekend for some fun October road trips. i have started dating someone who has their own house in the small town where my family lives so now i get to use his entire house as my Halloween canvas  he loves the holiday as much as i do. its nice to find someone who shares the same passion. we have plans to hit up pumpkin patches, make our own costumes, and create a killer set up for the TOT'ers. 

i joined this forum too late last year to sign up for the secret reaper and card exchange, but i'm going to take part in both of those this year. being my first time, i'm so excited!!!

all this together is about to make one of the BEST Halloweens yet DDDDDD just typing this has got me all excited hehe


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, we have a big haunt here just a few blocks from my house. the money made from that supports the care of our lake and our butterfly garden. i have gone down and helped with the game room and painted faces. it's very fun. and 2 years ago, we went to a pumpkin patch. the kids loved it. there is also a kids parade just before trick or treating. that is so cute


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

I ALWAYS have something to do on the 31st! 

It's called last minute adjustments to the haunt during the day, and handing out candy to the ToTers at night.

If you're looking for sympathy from home haunters for having "nothing to do on the 31st other than go to a bar", you've come to the wrong place. If, instead, you're looking for inspiration on how to turn your misfortune into a passion for home haunting shared by hundreds of others here, then you're definitely in the right place.

Craig


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Spiderqueen where are you located at just curious? Maybe someone on here is near you or at least knows of events in your area you might not know about.


CraigInPA........ it's great that you have a haunt to work on, and candy to hand out, but she mentioned that she doesn't have any TOTs come so noone would even be around to do a haunt for. I for one feel sympathy for those who have noone around to share their Halloween spirit....... I grew up on a farm out in the middle of nowhere and we were only allowed to hang a few cutouts on our front door because as my mom put it "it's a waste to spend alot of money and time" for noone to see it anyway.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Gothikren said:


> I was sad to see this quote and the responses it gets....... yes it's Halloween night and you made a huge display (which I might add I do every year, but you do at least have a party where you get to have people enjoy it, and I'm betting you plug it in when you get back from Trick or Treating for a bit. I think your wife expecting you to go with her and the kids is important. One of these days you will turn around, they won't be little anymore, and you'll have all the Halloween's you want to sit home to give out candy. I have 4 kids and the youngest is 9, so I don't have many years left to pass on the love of Halloween for the next generation; which incidentally is why the Halloween industry is still going. One day you'll look back on the time you spent trick or treating and appreciate it. Try to enjoy it now while you are in the moment.
> 
> *edited because I'm a noob and apparently I can't spell or use grammar early in the morning.


 It's not that I don't enjoy taking my kids out on the big night. my kids range from 12yrs - 2yrs and I understand time flies by when you have kids I really do, it's just a bummer to work hard all through the year and not get to hand out candy and see the kids faces in my neighborhood, by time we get home it's to late to plug anything in. so my stuff sits all night.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Hallows Eve said:


> I travel to where clebration begins, Also carve out some classic jack o lanterns with candle in them and set them out on the porch. We use to have trick or treaters but the dont seem to dress up as they should or be the right age they look like seniors in high school or sumthin. I woudnt mind giving out candy to older high scool kids if they could at least put a custome on. instead they were regular clothes or lil face paint, or a $1 or $2 halloween mask from walmart. So my wife and I had enuff and decide to still decorate our place but on the 31st we travel to celebration in Florida for the Halloween event and last year we went to hunters creek and they had a awesome house with a skelton band playing classic music and the moved and everything something you would see on tv or sumthin. Also had a swamp man doing his on thing out in the road and sidewalk scareing kids and even adults it was so fun they had a lot more might go there again this year. But if you decide to stay home then you can still have fun. Grab some sweets and dim the lights carve out a pumpkin and watch some spooky movies. You could just find your self having a great time.


This is my fallback plan for any year I can find absolutely nothing else to do. It's what I did last year. I do enjoy it, but I just feel like it's something I could be doing on any given day. 



Scatterbrains said:


> If your going to stay home, might as well watch football or 2 1/2 men. No sense making yourself miserable watching movies and knowing you're missing out.


To each his own, but I'll stick with the spooky. 



JenniferRene said:


> i grew up with a family that loves Halloween and thats why I have the passion I do for it today. my familys house was the one that all the kiddies in the town knew they had to hit up on TOT night because we had the best decorations and candy! but i grew up and moved to Indianapolis and discovered not everyone shares the love for the holiday like i do. to use it as an excuse to get tramped up and drunk seems like such a waste. i lived in gated apt community so there arent many TOT'ers and none of my friends like haunted houses or getting dressed up. in fact they're just not crazy about Halloween in general so the idea of throwing a party is out of the question.
> 
> but this year, i refuse to settle for the same. i have plans to hit up some haunted attractions that are out of state every weekend for some fun October road trips. i have started dating someone who has their own house in the small town where my family lives so now i get to use his entire house as my Halloween canvas  he loves the holiday as much as i do. its nice to find someone who shares the same passion. we have plans to hit up pumpkin patches, make our own costumes, and create a killer set up for the TOT'ers.
> 
> ...


Good for you! 



CraigInPA said:


> I ALWAYS have something to do on the 31st!
> 
> It's called last minute adjustments to the haunt during the day, and handing out candy to the ToTers at night.
> 
> ...


Who said I was looking for sympathy? I was looking for others who also have this issue so maybe we could vent about it together, and from the replies this thread has gotten, it's obvious that there are plenty of us. Is there a rule against talking about things that frustrate us, or using the forum as a place to chat with like-minded people? I thought that was what forums were for. 



Gothikren said:


> Spiderqueen where are you located at just curious? Maybe someone on here is near you or at least knows of events in your area you might not know about.
> 
> 
> CraigInPA........ it's great that you have a haunt to work on, and candy to hand out, but she mentioned that she doesn't have any TOTs come so noone would even be around to do a haunt for. I for one feel sympathy for those who have noone around to share their Halloween spirit....... I grew up on a farm out in the middle of nowhere and we were only allowed to hang a few cutouts on our front door because as my mom put it "it's a waste to spend alot of money and time" for noone to see it anyway.


Exactly. But as I said, sympathy from haunters wasn't what I was looking for anyway, and I'm not sure why CraigInPA chose to interpret it that way. As the title says, this is a thread about sharing frustration, because frustration simply needs to be shared at times. This certainly isn't the only thread on the forum that discusses the frustrating aspects of the holiday we all love otherwise. Nonetheless, thank you for your... support? I'm cautious about posting my location publicly because I've had issues with stalkers in the past. It's also... embarrassing to me (pathetic, no? Feel free to laugh!). But I have talked to people on the forum who live near me and have read discussions between local people. I keep an eye on both to make sure I'm not missing out, but it seems the only people around here either live in a better neighborhood for trick-or-treating and are able to do their own haunts, or have the same problem I do.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

acfink said:


> It's not that I don't enjoy taking my kids out on the big night. my kids range from 12yrs - 2yrs and I understand time flies by when you have kids I really do, it's just a bummer to work hard all through the year and not get to hand out candy and see the kids faces in my neighborhood, by time we get home it's to late to plug anything in. so my stuff sits all night.


Maybe you could convince her to take them trick or treating on a different night. I know Toting around here falls on different nights for different towns.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> I'm cautious about posting my location publicly because I've had issues with stalkers in the past. It's also... embarrassing to me (pathetic, no? Feel free to laugh!). But I have talked to people on the forum who live near me and have read discussions between local people. I keep an eye on both to make sure I'm not missing out, but it seems the only people around here either live in a better neighborhood for trick-or-treating and are able to do their own haunts, or have the same problem I do.


I don't blame you in the least for not wanting to list your location, spiderqueen. There are some major wackos out there, as I am also well aware I'm sorry that you have no TOTers; that really would take the fun out of it I hope that you find some people nearby who are doing something this year, even if it is just a simple hayride, or whatever the case may be.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Well, if you're looking specifically at the 31st...then I can't offer much help. All the folks I know that love Halloween have their own haunts to take care of. We do have some quality professional haunts in the area and the standard parties at the bars and fall festivals trying to avoid the evil of Halloween.
> 
> We also have a Halloween 1/2 Marathon the Saturday before, and Undead Race (5K) where the Humans get a 2 minute headstart on the Zombies. There's also have a Zombie Prom for Juvenile Diabetes in September and then Thriller, a Halloween themed dance performance (really ggod stuff) by the local dance company plays throughout October.


Don't forget the Zombie walk, Frightmares and the extensive list of haunted houses both around here, and down in the SLC. I guess we're lucky in those regards. But I do feel the pain of ya'll. It can be frustrating and melancholy when no one gets the spirit about the greatest holiday. Inspire those around you!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i enjoy drinking with friends while managing my graveyard halloween night,, i also enjoy the" tramp" costumes worn by some.. strange how those that feel judged are the first to do it


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread has made me feel better. I must hand out candy to the ToT, got to keep the holiday going..... I used to just watch a scary movie while doing it, but I convinced some other single neighbors to join me. Now we hang out in my "graveyard" and hand out candy. The kids get lots of candy at one stop, and we get to hang out.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

zero said:


> i enjoy drinking with friends while managing my graveyard halloween night,, i also enjoy the" tramp" costumes worn by some.. strange how those that feel judged are the first to do it


Nothing wrong with that if one feels so inclined. As for those types of costumes, there is a time and place for them, in my opinion, and I've seen _far_ too many preteens parading around in them the past few years



DreamGaz said:


> ...I convinced some other single neighbors to join me. Now we hang out in my "graveyard" and hand out candy. The kids get lots of candy at one stop, and we get to hang out.


That's cool, DreamGaz. Very few of my neighbors do anything, let alone pass out candy; the street gets to be darker with each passing year, it seems.


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

spiderqueen, I feel your pain. You obviously are captivated by the mysteries, wonderment and some other things I can't put into words by the Halloween Spirit. I can only relate and offer my humble personal experiences to address our shared frustration and feeling of depression. Make Halloween things. It doesn't make any difference who or how many folks will see them on the 3!st. That burning itch you need to scratch so badly is shared by the many great folks on this forum and other forums. We express ourselves differently, but it's all the same. Spend the time to make some spooky things from the tips here. Get you a basket full of 3 for a dollar tea lights at Dollar Store and place them around your new props. Curl up on the sofa with a good wine and the cats with Mel's "Young Frankenstein" then any of the Deep's films. I'm 300 years old kid and this has worked for Kim and me for years. Hope this helps some.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

You know what would be cool for those of us who don't barhop and crap like that here on the board?

An online, Halloween/Horror, Skype movie marathon.

We all get online, pick out our favorite Horror/Halloween movies(that we all either already own or can easily rent) and watch them together, in costume.

I think that'd be pretty cool, eh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

zero, if women and girls choose to dress like tramps, that is their choice. I know my values are not the "correct" values- they are just the ones I choose. I don't like the costumes where a man has his private part displayed like an elephant, etc. I keep my Halloween family friendly, and I know, again, many other people choose to do their Halloween a different way. I cannot stop them, nor should I ever try. Each person chooses their way. I love to see older kids trick or treating, and I never refuse candy to anybody- even those with no costume. Again, my way of doing things. I know others here have their own "candy code," and I would not ever dream of telling them they are wrong, etc.
I have a young daughter, and I want her to enjoy Halloween without dressing in a slutty way. When she leaves our home, and takes care of herself, she may purchase the sluttiest halloween costume possible- with her own money, of course- and drink herself into a coma, if she so chooses. (Hoping no actual coma occurs 
My husband and I took our children trick or treating when they were in elementary school, and when we went to one home, a woman was wearing an "I Dream of Jeannie" costume with a thong on. My boys were embarrassed to see a woman so undressed. I totally appreciate her giving candy out, as many people don't, but it made the kids uncomfortable. I also dislike the thought of young girls out dressed that way, but that is there choice. If their parents allow it and buy the costume, it is none of my business.
However, on a discussion board, I feel it is my right to discuss issues and give my opinion. I really like to hear all opinions, and that's why I post here. I hope you have a great Halloween, and your cemetery goes well, and you have a great time with your friends.


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Build it, and they will come.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to LOVE going to the bars and parties where the girls were dressed so... uh... provocatively. I like the slutty costumes, think they're great! However, I agree that these types of costumes should be displayed only during "adult" functions and parties. Not for the general TOT's that come along. At a bar or a private party, let it go, get wild and release your inhibitions. That's part of the allure of this holiday to me, being something you're not. But don't do it where the kiddos are involved. I love my haunt, add to it every year and pour a lot of hard earned $$$ into it. However, I don't do blood and gore. Myself, I love blood and gore. Movies with blood and gore are some of my favorites, but I want as many kids as possible to enjoy my display, so I do my best to avoid anything that's excessive. I want them to be scared and frightened, not traumatized for life. 

As for older kids... I give anyone and everyone who walks up my drive candy. If they didn't wear a costume however, I do my best to give them grief. I will dog them, I will put them down and cut jokes at their expense as best I can. They'll still get candy, I refuse no one, but if you didn't even attempt to invest 10 minutes into a costume them you're fair game to be called names and made fun of. 

I do not take my kid out trick-or-treating. I hate this, would love to take him out. My oldest is long gone from the house, all that I am left with is a 9 year old. He loves Halloween, hates my monsters - or "friends" as I call them. I would love to go out with him, but I have to run the yard/garage haunt and hand out candy. I keep saying I'm going to boycott one year, not setup and take my son out once. I only hope if I do that I see the same excitement in his face that I know I displayed when I was his age going door to door. 

I also drink on Halloween night. Heavily. But then, I tend to partake most nights. I enjoy my bourbon between the roaming gangs of kids that invade my display. Nothing wrong with it. I'm 21 and of legal age and I'm not blindly drunk making comments and gestures that are inappropriate. I love Halloween and enjoy having a good time. Having a few sips of an alcoholic beverage between screams and cries of freight are acceptable in my book. I'm not operating machinery, driving or anything like that. Just ensuring that no one touches the display or walks away with a prop. As kids bravely take baby steps up towards me and my display I drop a few pieces of well deserved candy into their bags and dare them to come in further for a closer look.

I tend to spend the few days leading up to and the night of, watching some of my favorite Halloween movies; Young Frankenstein, Trick-r-Treat, Friday the 13th, Exorcist, Halloween, etc. 

I have a good time and I enjoy myself as much as I can on Halloween night, but my #1 goal is to do my best to create a life long memory in at least one kid who walks into my domain. I want this kid to talk about their experience for years to come, describing the smells, sights and sounds they experienced in my haunted display. But I choose to do it responsibly, removing anything that I think is too adult or graphic in nature. Nothing shocks me, nothing grosses me out or turns me off to horror, but for the kids I try my best to tone it down enough so that everyone of all ages can enjoy it, not just the older consenting adults.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TrickRTreater said:


> You know what would be cool for those of us who don't barhop and crap like that here on the board?
> 
> An online, Halloween/Horror, Skype movie marathon.
> 
> ...


That is a good idea, TrickRTreater



mraymer said:


> However, I agree that these types of costumes should be displayed only during "adult" functions and parties. Not for the general TOT's that come along. At a bar or a private party, let it go, get wild and release your inhibitions. That's part of the allure of this holiday to me, being something you're not. But don't do it where the kiddos are involved.


I'm glad to see another member who feels the same way. In my opinion, it is basically just common sense to keep those costumes confined to adult settings, but, then again, 'common sense' isn't so common many times


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll have to rephrase my last post please from "Build it, and they will come" to "Build it, and they will come but please don't build it in hollow's neighborhood". Thanks.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> That is a good idea, TrickRTreater



I think it'd be something awesome to do after the night has winded down, all the Tot's are dreaming dreams of candy corn and snickers bars, and our Yard Haunts aren't hopping with people anymore.

Some good classic movies too. Halloween 1 and/or 2 and/or 3, Trick 'r Treat, some classic Universal Monster movies like Dracula, Frankenstein.

All the while we're in our costumes, chatting it up and hanging out.

And skype is free and very easy to use.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr meyer, i give out candy to everyone too. but no costume, and i tell them they have to do a trick for a treat. it's fun to watch and see what they come up with. my favorite one was when the girl started smiling, and i said you have no costume, she said...yes i do, my costume is my smile, i'm looking like you. i loved it. lol.

another event i use to do, was the town over has a spook walk. all the businesses line up along a waterfront trail and decorate and pass out candy to the tot. about a 1,000 kids go through. it is a blast. my sister works for the library and we were sponsered by them. they gave out a bookmark, and a small piece of candy. we were witches one year, and raggedy ann and andy one year, and the cat in the hat and horton the elephant. looks like a lot of ideas have been given to you. hope they are possibilities.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

For those that have nothing to do.....rent a panel van, dress up like a clown and drive around town looking for ToTs to hand candy too.

Also, although I'm not a fan of the trunk or treat, see if there's one in your area then go there and dress up your car and hand out candy


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Halloween month is pretty fun here in Cali. We will be taking the kids Trick or treating at Disneyland and we ALWAYS go to the pumpkin patch. They have Knots scary farm...never been, never will. I like scaring others but I don't like being scared!!! Plenty of farmers markets with fall stuff...Just love the season! On Halloween we do our theme and dress up the whole family and scare people!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

There is so little to do in the country. I literally feel as though the entire holiday is up to me. It feels like I invented it here. I hate it. But I have my party the weekend before and try to get my fix on the 31st. ToT's are not something I get. My driveway is a quarter of a mile long and no amount of candy is worth that as a child.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

So a couple of people have mentioned us all getting together online at the same time on Halloween. That many people on Skype while watching movies sounds... well, confusing to me, to be honest. Too busy, considering how large a forum this is. But I'd definitely do a chat room with you guys if you're really serious about it (as long as it was at a time that wouldn't interfere with the plans I _do_ have). I know the actual forum chat room is down, but there must be some sort of site where you can create a chat room and invite people. The only thing I'd be concerned about is time zones - we have members here in the U.K. and Europe, and who knows where else, who would have to join the chat on what would be November first for them.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

spiderqueen said:


> Who said I was looking for sympathy? I was looking for others who also have this issue so maybe we could vent about it together, and from the replies this thread has gotten, it's obvious that there are plenty of us. Is there a rule against talking about things that frustrate us, or using the forum as a place to chat with like-minded people? I thought that was what forums were for.
> 
> Exactly. But as I said, sympathy from haunters wasn't what I was looking for anyway, and I'm not sure why CraigInPA chose to interpret it that way. As the title says, this is a thread about sharing frustration, because frustration simply needs to be shared at times. This certainly isn't the only thread on the forum that discusses the frustrating aspects of the holiday we all love otherwise. Nonetheless, thank you for your... support? I'm cautious about posting my location publicly because I've had issues with stalkers in the past. It's also... embarrassing to me (pathetic, no? Feel free to laugh!). But I have talked to people on the forum who live near me and have read discussions between local people. I keep an eye on both to make sure I'm not missing out, but it seems the only people around here either live in a better neighborhood for trick-or-treating and are able to do their own haunts, or have the same problem I do.


I read your original post as "please reassure me that I'm not the only one who has *nothing to do*". My reply is about not having sympathy for those who complain that there's *nothing to do* on Halloween. That's total BS.

At my last house, in a remote area, I decorated the house and threw a mischief night party, complete with toilet paper in the trees, boarded up windows, fake blood from fake broken glass, a creepy path around the house to come in through the back door, and themed drinks and desserts.

When I moved to my present house, the party had to stop because of parking. I live on a busy 4 lane road. I began with a base of ZERO ToTers every year for 5 straight years because parents wouldn't let their kids walk on the street due to the traffic. With some inexpensive decorations, I began to get ToTers. With more elaborate decoations, I got local newspaper coverage and an exponential growth. I made my house a "must see destination location" for the local halloween scene despite the location on a busy 4 lane road. 

If you're alone on Halloween, that can be remedied. Throw your own party. Decorate your house. Organize a pub crawl. You don't have to sit at home and watch re-runs of scary movies. 

Craig


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> Well, I agree with that, which is why I mentioned in my original post not wanting to waste your Halloween at a bar with drunk people. I don't mind being alone (although I would _rather _spend it with like-minded people, being alone is better than with the sort of people you mentioned), but I don't want to spend the whole thing at home listening to music because I do that everyday. I want to CELEBRATE Halloween.


Hmmm... on the actual 31st which rarely has toting anymore I usually sit at home with family and carve pumpkins and watch a light hearted halloween movie  This year I will be working 2-11pm  BOO 

If you want to celebrate and don't want to be alone why not start a thread on the forum? I'm sure there will be some members on here with the same sentiments looking for someone to celebrate with as well.


EDIT- whoops! Sorry, didn't read far enough ahead to see this has already been suggested!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> There is so little to do in the country. I literally feel as though the entire holiday is up to me. It feels like I invented it here. I hate it. But I have my party the weekend before and try to get my fix on the 31st. ToT's are not something I get. My driveway is a quarter of a mile long and no amount of candy is worth that as a child.


So go set up some stuff at the end of your driveway and sit down there handing out candy


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

CraigInPA said:


> I read your original post as "please reassure me that I'm not the only one who has *nothing to do*". My reply is about not having sympathy for those who complain that there's *nothing to do* on Halloween. That's total BS.
> 
> At my last house, in a remote area, I decorated the house and threw a mischief night party, complete with toilet paper in the trees, boarded up windows, fake blood from fake broken glass, a creepy path around the house to come in through the back door, and themed drinks and desserts.
> 
> ...


I don't want to start any sort of argument, but I just think your post(s) came off as a bit rude, that's all. I don't think it's "total BS" for anyone to complain about a lack of things to do; there are several legitimate reasons for a person having no opportunities to do anything creative on Halloween. This thread was for other people more than myself, which is why it says "share your frustration" in the title instead of something like "I'm so frustrated." Coming to this thread to say that you don't feel sympathy for us -- even if we aren't asking for it -- is a little bit like going into the singles thread and telling everyone to stop complaining that they're single and just find themselves a relationship. It's not that easy to just do whatever you would like to do; sometimes, you need other people to cooperate with you. You can't be in a relationship without finding a person you're interested in, and you can't throw a very successful Halloween party without finding people who like Halloween. 

I'm going to focus on the issue of having a party, because that's the main thing I plan to do someday, but am not able to at the moment. See, the main problem is... there's no one to invite. Literally. I wouldn't want to invite any of the people I know because I know every single one of them would either not come or not appreciate it because they "aren't into" Halloween. I don't want people at my party who aren't actually interested in Halloween. And I don't want strangers in my home, so advertising it would be out of the question, unless I spent a lot of money to rent a ballroom or something. It would be a waste of time, effort and money to throw a party no one will come to or that won't be appreciated, and it could also be very depressing for the host or hostess if no one showed up. _Much_ more depressing than watching horror movies by yourself. 

You say that being "alone" can be remedied, but being with other people isn't the goal for most of us; it's to be with like-minded people, who might not exist at all in our area. I'm not going to be alone on Halloween... I will be with my husband, at the very least, and I'm also going on the local ghost tour, which I have done on Halloween before and the other people on the tour weren't even dressed up or anything. I still had fun on the tour, and I will again this year, but maybe other people aren't lucky enough to find an event in their area that they want to go to. 

It just seems that you might be forgetting that not everyone is in the same situation as you, wants to do the same things, or has the same opportunities. I'm glad for you that your event is so successful now, but there are a lot of different situations to consider (besides my own, as well). Some people don't like kids and therefore don't want trick-or-treaters or haunts that will draw children; some people live in the absolute middle of nowhere, and without the ability to travel; and so many other things that could stop a person from having as eventful a holiday as they'd like. As I said before, a lot of us don't drink or don't enjoy going to bars or pubs, so a pub crawl is another thing not everyone is interested in. 

As for decorating, I'm sure most of us already decorate our homes in some way -- personally, I go all out on the inside, don't do much outside but only because I like my decorations too much to want them ruined by the weather, or stolen -- but decorating doesn't really give you much to do on Halloween; it gives you something to do throughout the months of September and October.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> It's not that easy to just do whatever you would like to do; sometimes, you need other people to cooperate with you. You can't be in a relationship without finding a person you're interested in, and you can't throw a very successful Halloween party without finding people who like Halloween.
> 
> You say that being "alone" can be remedied, but being with other people isn't the goal for most of us; it's to be with like-minded people, who might not exist at all in our area.
> 
> It just seems that you might be forgetting that not everyone is in the same situation as you, wants to do the same things, or has the same opportunities. I'm glad for you that your event is so successful now, but there are a lot of different situations to consider (besides my own, as well). Some people don't like kids and therefore don't want trick-or-treaters or haunts that will draw children; some people live in the absolute middle of nowhere, and without the ability to travel; and so many other things that could stop a person from having as eventful a holiday as they'd like. As I said before, a lot of us don't drink or don't enjoy going to bars or pubs, so a pub crawl is another thing not everyone is interested in.


Great analogy, spiderqueen. The two truly are very much the same. It's fruitless to have others around who share none of the same interests, and, personally, I'd rather be alone than with people who I have to put on a facade for in order to be accepted; that part carries over to everyday life, as well.

I'll add my two cents regarding the situations aspect. In the countryside, with every house being so far apart and no sidewalks around, there is virtually no chance of TOTers, no matter how much one opts to decorate. My parents have a place up north, and thinking about how it would be celebrating Halloween there, I can empathize with those who do live in the middle of nowhere.

Condominiums and apartments don't allow much decorating, so that relinquishes options, as well. It wouldn't be possible to do an outdoor haunt with either, and an indoor one that allows total strangers from who-knows-where inside likely isn't the greatest idea.

Trunk-or-treat is an alternative, but it can cost a great deal, due to the required amount of candy, not allowing the choice to those on a very limited budget.

The atmosphere of bars is a major turnoff for some, myself included, so that negates the 'pub crawl' option. Somehow, I can't see it being fun getting into a fight with some boozed-up moron when all you really wanted to do was dress up and have a good time


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Why not host ur own Halloween party? You dont HAVE to serve alcohol to have a party. You can get a whole bunch of great Halloween themed scary movies & have a party. Tell everyone they have to make 1 Halloween themed food/dessert etc. Not hard to find recipes on the internet. If you arent doing anything, its likely some of ur friends arnt either. So plan something together. Dont wait till Halloween to figure it out, start out 2wks b4.

I know people who have a Halloween party, just so they dont feel stupid decorating for Halloween. I guess they would feel stupid if they just decorated for the love of Halloween or for the kids but its ok if ur having a party, you have to decorate. lol.

Do you have somehwere u can go for a day or 2 that has Halloween things to do? Get a motel room w/some friends and find something to do. Or go to an amusement park. I know our local amusment park is still open in Oct. They had mult haunted attractions, & did a fantastic job of scaring the adults. Most places/actors always work on scaring the smallest kid, or your going thru a haunt & they pick out one person to scare thats it. My local amusment park/the actors scared several adults in my group mult times!!! Wow, thats unheard of. So refreshing not to be left out like ur not even there bc ur not 12yr old anymore.
Adults can be scared too!!!
How about decorating ur house? When u do that people/kids will show up. If ur out in the middle of nowhere, then they wont. People who dont decorate but put on their outside lights get a few kids, those who decorate like crazy get ALL THE KIDS I know I get all the kids/parents/high school/college kids & kids trucked in from town to boot. Lov it. U build it they will come lol. 

Start early & find some people like minded like u and look up things on comp/newspaper/local college etc. Go to a city they have lots of things to do. Start early & keep watching something will come up. Host ur own Halloween party w/costumes, prizes or have a theme party like calling all u ZOMBIES. 
Good luck.


----------



## halloween365247 (Mar 14, 2011)

Work gets in the way a lot of the time. This year will be an exception to the rule, however.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Well this yr Halloween is on a Monday. (Hate that) bc you build it, put it all out on the lawn & its over in about 1- 11/2 hrs tops bc parents want their kids in bed early for school. It will be a fast Halloween this yr. Its a ghost town at 8.30. If its a Fri/Sat nite Halloween will last a little longer.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont understand the lament of most here,, if Halloween is not about decorating the house, having a costume party or handing out candy to tots than you are not into Halloween, you are into the concept of it, not the tangible aspect of what Halloween is


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

YES. Geez, I'm glad it's not just us who have disappointing Halloweens. I mean, no offense, I don't WANT anyone's Halloween to suck, but I'm glad to see that we're not the only ones interested in more than just boozing.

In the first place, most of our friends attend their own annual Halloween party... And it's not that we haven't been invited, but again, we're not much on boozing it up and acting like a bunch of drunk goobers.

Also, one of our closest friends has his birthday on October 30, and often that night (or the closest weekend) is taken up by his birthday party, thrown by his family. It's fun, and always Halloween themed, but still not really a HALLOWEEN party. It also tends to eat up most of our friends' time around the 31st.

Our past three Halloweens have sucked royally. The first year (our first together), we drove up to Pennsylvania (we live in Virginia) for the weekend to spend with a couple of our friends, Shawn and Stephanie, who were in college. It was pretty awful, really.Steph was roped into judging a school costume contest, so for the better part of the party she wasn't even at her house. Then we didn't even know half the people there (of course, since we weren't from the area or the school), so it was awkward. And when she finally got home, she was so wiped out that she and I just disappeared to her bedroom and sat on her bed watching The Food Network. My then-boyfriend (now husband) stayed at the party with Shawn (who was drunk off his ass) for another hour or so, then joined us. The party went on until 3 or 4 AM, with a bunch of drunk college kids getting louder and louder, and we all fell asleep on Steph's bed! It was pretty dull.

The next year Steph was back home, and was intent on throwing a "real" Halloween party. We all prepped for days, with tons of food and games and booze... And only four of us (the hostess included) showed up. Again, most of our buddies do their own annual Halloween party, so no one came to poor Steph's party.

Then last year we were stuck dog-sitting until the afternoon of Halloween. Since our house is located at the end of a very long driveway that leads back into the woods, we don't get any trick-or-treaters, so when we finally got home that evening, we decided to at least go for a walk. Bad idea. We don't have any kids yet, so all the parents taking their own children around kept giving us funny looks, like we were child-attacking freaks or something.

I'm hoping this year will be more fun. Maybe we'll just have a small get-together and watch spooky movies. That would make for a far more successful Halloween than the last few.


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Sad, sad, sad after 7 pages. I hope you folks don't have this problem with all your holidays.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

zero said:


> i dont understand the lament of most here,, if Halloween is not about decorating the house, having a costume party or handing out candy to tots than you are not into Halloween, you are into the concept of it, not the tangible aspect of what Halloween is


It's not that the members don't want to do those things; some are not able to, for one reason or another, despite wanting to very much. Those who live in the middle of nowhere do not have TOTers, others don't know enough people to throw a party, some live in apartments/condos and are not able to decorate, and the list goes on. Hope that clears it up for you, zero


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes... what Garthgoyle said. 

Vince - I obviously can't speak for everyone, but I don't even have this problem with Halloween most of the time. I usually have something to do on Halloween... The only exceptions were when I was under 18, and last year. Last year it was because my husband had been hospitalized in May, without insurance, so we accumulated a lot of unexpected medical expenses. I pretty much forfeited the idea of doing anything on Halloween right then, unless I could find somewhere to go for free (yeah, right - nothing is free in this day and age). This year I have something to do that I really enjoy, but leaves a lot of extra time that I could be doing other things. So I would just like to find something extra to do that doesn't take my whole night or interfere with the plans I already have. But I was thinking back to last year, remembered how annoying it was not to be able to do anything at all, figured there must be other people with nothing (for whatever their personal reasons may be), and thought I would start this thread. 

Stormygirl - I hope this Halloween is an improvement for you.


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

I shouldn't.......but I will. Garthgoyle, I think you were a little tuff on zero in expressing your clarity of thought (kinda played on "zero" did you?). Spiderwoman started this thread asking others to share their misery, dissapointment, frustration, depression and failure in life not being able to fufill their Halloween spirit asperations. That's sad in itself, but to ask others to share? Are you sure you're on the right forum Spidy? I hope this helps you lost souls some......Kim and I live in a second floor studio apt. of an 8 plex on a dead end street. I share the stairway with the studio next door I rent for storage of the things we were able to salvage from losing most everything during Katrina and relocated here in Lafayette from New Orleans. 6 weeks later, surving on ramin and no cable, computer or tv, we scraped enough for 3 punkens to cut and a $3 string of Walmart lights for the tiny porch. The next year I made a FCG for the window next door with a couple of black lights. In '08 I added 2 Vellman light organ kits for some stereo lightning and sound with some electronics I got from Goodwill. '09, I plugged everything in, left and we got crapfaced at the local bar with the rest of the idiots (that was fun). Last year, I got a big black free plastic planter from a local landscaping yard and bought a cheap fogger. I cut the bottom out for the fogger, added a waterproof red light on top of the 50lb of ice I filled it with and presto, instant cauldren with sinking heavy fog in front of the FCG. I've got a cool video of it if you'd like to see it. I didn't post it to this site because it's not worthy of the thousands of other great post besides this one. This year, I've bought all the hardware and software to create 2 - 3 axis skulls and am working on the routines as I type. I ordered 5 bluckys from our good friend Eyegore in the Group Buy section here. I'll have the 5 lit up eyed bluckys in various positions walking up the stairs getting ready to dip in the "Bone Soup" that the talking witch and grim reaper are stirring. Next year, I'll learn from the wonderful folks here and add some phenumatics and/or an axworthy system, too early to tell yet. But this year will be a blast. We haven't have any tot's here yet, but I've always got a bucket full of stuff for them just in case. We have friends over often. The guys seperate from the gals eventually and we all meet in the end. Kim thinks I'm nuts and doesn't help a bit, but enjoys the show on Halloween, fine. I generally don't read post this long so if anyone is still with me...??? Why does any sane person have any problem with the holliday of Halloween? I'm just a little courious Garthgoyle. Assuming you joined on Aug 1st of 2008, and today is Aug 11, 2011.....that's 1,106 days and you have 5,775 post.....that averages 5.22 post per day


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Just read your last one after posting. Maybe too tuff? Sorry.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Wait... are you apologizing because you responded rudely without actually reading the post to which you were responding? I am just confused now at all the apparent anger that some people seem to feel toward this thread which I started with good intentions (well, perhaps anger isn't the right word, but I'm not sure how to describe it). If the moderators feel it's best to shut this thread down before it becomes worse, I can't honestly say that I would disagree with them. I feel it is no longer serving the purpose I originally intended and is beginning to head in a direction that may cause forum rules to be broken, which isn't necessarily something I want my thread to be responsible for.


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Spidy. I think your intentions were heartfelt and honest. It's always a good thing to sit back, take some time and reflect. The truth will come to you. I'll give you a little hint......scan the thousands of post on this forum and try to relate to the happy, helpful folks here that have a positive outlook on Halloween.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i think the thing that bothers me most is that no one really SEES my decorations. 

We don't have many ToT's  

So i get excited when my daughter says she wants a halloween bday (like this year YAY!) cause it means more people will see it and (hopefully) appreciate it LOL

I"m a homebody by nature, so not going out and doing anything doesnt bother me!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

spiderqueen said:


> Wait... are you apologizing because you responded rudely without actually reading the post to which you were responding? I am just confused now at all the apparent anger that some people seem to feel toward this thread which I started with good intentions (well, perhaps anger isn't the right word, but I'm not sure how to describe it). If the moderators feel it's best to shut this thread down before it becomes worse, I can't honestly say that I would disagree with them. I feel it is no longer serving the purpose I originally intended and is beginning to head in a direction that may cause forum rules to be broken, which isn't necessarily something I want my thread to be responsible for.


wait!!  Give me a heads-up before the thread is closed. I have something to say and I want to get in the last word!!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

VinceMacPaul said:


> I shouldn't.......but I will. Garthgoyle, I think you were a little tuff on zero in expressing your clarity of thought (kinda played on "zero" did you?). I'm just a little courious Garthgoyle. Assuming you joined on Aug 1st of 2008, and today is Aug 11, 2011.....that's 1,106 days and you have 5,775 post.....that averages 5.22 post per day


A question was posed, which I answered, and my response wasn't done snidely, just very straightforwardly. I don't talk much and I'm to the point most times, which may come across to some as me being 'harsh', but that's not my intention. Regarding your inquiry, it comes back to the first part; I won't say something unless I feel compelled to, and I read more than I post most days. No disrespect, but however you, or anyone, choose to take me is totally up to the individual.



creeeepycathy said:


> wait!!  Give me a heads-up before the thread is closed. I have something to say and I want to get in the last word!!!!!


Cathy, you might want to begin yammering soon...


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll just keep posting so I can be last post. Then I'll come back and edit it when the thread is closed.       

Thanx for thinking of me, Garth.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

acfink said:


> It's not that I don't enjoy taking my kids out on the big night. my kids range from 12yrs - 2yrs and I understand time flies by when you have kids I really do, it's just a bummer to work hard all through the year and not get to hand out candy and see the kids faces in my neighborhood, by time we get home it's to late to plug anything in. so my stuff sits all night.


you have kids... have a halloween party! this way, you get to decorate and have fun, maybe mrs fink there can have fun making goodies for the kids, and you get to show off your stuff! Make it a costume party and pass out candy too! 

this way, you can still enjoy spending the time with your kids, but also enjoy seeing your haunt bring joy to others!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

VinceMacPaul said:


> Spiderwoman started this thread asking others to share their misery, dissapointment, frustration, depression and failure in life not being able to fufill their Halloween spirit asperations.


Failure in life? No one has mentioned offing themself over not having Halloween plans yet, at least to the best of my knowledge



witchymom said:


> you have kids... have a halloween party! this way, you get to decorate and have fun, maybe mrs fink there can have fun making goodies for the kids, and you get to show off your stuff! Make it a costume party and pass out candy too!
> 
> this way, you can still enjoy spending the time with your kids, but also enjoy seeing your haunt bring joy to others!


I agree with witchymom. Sounds like it might be a good option for you, provided _you_ want to do so, acfink


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder that everyone is allowed to have an opinion, but please be respectful and polite when expressing it.  

Not that there has been any obvious bashing here, so just a general "please be nice, and if you can't be nice, then be somewhere else" comment.

There, that's out of the way. 


Back on the thread topic...

I have to say that I've lost my Halloween mojo over the last two years. Last year we skipped hosting our annual party because the year before we had a grand total of 7 people show up (stupid swine flu), then the husband got the flu, then I got it ON Halloween. Our core group of friends has drifted apart also, and the husband and I are not the "makes friends easily" type, so replacing those that have moved on/away isn't very easy. Just sort of sad and depressing year... and it robbed me of my enthusiasm and unfortunately, the feeling has lingered ever since. Doesn't help that everything I've tried to get started on has turned to poo... can't even grow pumpkins!

I'm struggling with the idea that we might actually cancel our Halloween completely this year. I want to WANT to have a party and decorate, KWIM?

I'm not the hanging out and get drunk type, so going to bars is boring for me, none of our other friends do anything for Halloween, we don't have kids so there's no outlet there. We live in a big city that does things, and we'll probably hit a few haunted houses (but not ON Halloween!), but that may be it unless we decide to push through the ennui and go for the party/decorating. BUT we're getting down to the wire about deciding. So it may be that there is technically stuff to do, but whether I'll have the spirit to go do anything is the problem with me.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I have to say that I've lost my Halloween mojo over the last two years. Last year we skipped hosting our annual party because the year before we had a grand total of 7 people show up (stupid swine flu), then the husband got the flu, then I got it ON Halloween. Our core group of friends has drifted apart also, and the husband and I are not the "makes friends easily" type, so replacing those that have moved on/away isn't very easy. Just sort of sad and depressing year... and it robbed me of my enthusiasm and unfortunately, the feeling has lingered ever since. Doesn't help that everything I've tried to get started on has turned to poo... can't even grow pumpkins!
> 
> I'm struggling with the idea that we might actually cancel our Halloween completely this year. I want to WANT to have a party and decorate, KWIM?


I don't blame you for not throwing a party the next year after only 7 people attended the last one. All that effort, then to have that happen truly sucks. Sorry. I don't make friends easily, either, so I can relate on that front. I hope things pick up and you feel better, FG


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

On Halloween night I hand out candy to the trick or treaters, every year. I dress in costume and have a blast. It is always so much more fun than almost anything else.


----------

